

Google Maps is mapping the indoors - aeurielesn
https://plus.google.com/111401917971052287374/posts/4LX2Kuw4N3J

======
aeurielesn
Related:
[https://plus.google.com/111401917971052287374/posts/QsDJ3xQF...](https://plus.google.com/111401917971052287374/posts/QsDJ3xQFVGE)

